
It’s Time to Stop Spending Taxpayer Dollars on Elon Musk and Cronyism - Druthers
http://dailysignal.com/2016/11/13/its-time-to-stop-spending-taxpayer-dollars-on-elon-musk-and-cronyism/
======
sharemywin
I'm all for at as soon as we pass a carbon tax and then use the money to lower
middle class income taxes.

